# Rolling a room vs Spraying



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

a 10' x 10' room, carpet will be replaced after painting is done. All the trim will be painted (I'll do that by roller/brush), so I just have to mask the glass. The walls and ceiling need to be primed. The owner is still debating whether to do the ceiling the same color as the walls or do the ceiling a different color.

The walls and ceiling are lath and plaster. No crown molding, just window/door trim and base boards.

Though I'm working by the hour, I'd rather get the job done as quickly and efficiently as possible so as to be called in for more jobs; the owner has other properties.

Would you say spraying is the way to go?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

no, just no


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Seems to me it would take longer to prep the room for spraying than actually just painting it, but I don't spray, so what do I know?


nuttin


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

It will take longer and cost more to prep for interior spraying. I prefer to just brush and roll. We tried interior spraying and it wasn't worth it except new construction.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

10 x 10 is not a large area.

Compare your known time allotments for brush/roller vs setting up for spray, spraying,and cleaning equip. Your previous job notes on these tasks should give you a good picture which will be quicker. 

and ever heard of a customer who SAID they were going to change out the carpet, but then scream when painters got paint on it?

It happens.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Setup a sprayer takes time? 

If you don't know what you are doing...Yes

I'll spray it, & win everytime.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Spray if the ceiling ends up being the same as the walls. Roll if different.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

daArch said:


> 10 x 10 is not a large area.
> 
> Compare your known time allotments for brush/roller vs setting up for spray, spraying,and cleaning equip. Your previous job notes on these tasks should give you a good picture which will be quicker.
> 
> ...


I'd still put drop cloths down anyways, but I understand what you're saying. Thanks.




RH said:


> Spray if the ceiling ends up being the same as the walls. Roll if different.


Yes, that was my plan.

The ceiling and walls need to be primed so I figured I'd at least spray prime them and then wait on finish coat decision.



I understand other folk's concerns about setup/cleanup time, though setup is pretty quick, it is the cleanup that would take time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Setup a sprayer takes time?
> 
> If you don't know what you are doing...Yes
> 
> I'll spray it, & win everytime.


You do realize that "setting up for spray" means getting the equip out of the truck, hooking up hoses, masking, donning whatever protective gear you wear, etc, not just dipping the pick-up in the paint and pulling the trigger.

Sometimes people don't calculate all the time involved in doing a task. 

If you have all your systems streamlined so spraying (and backrolling if necessary for the primer) is quicker than rolling a 10 x 10 room, then by all means. I just want to make sure beedoola knows his performance efficiencies.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If i wasn't all that familiar with my spray equipment, or just want to practice with different tips and pressures, I'd be inclined to take the opportunity to spray.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Your hose and gun should always be hooked up. And tips/guards always wet. And machine full of clean water.

So yes...dip it, purge it, & go. 

Purging out afterwards is as fast as cleaning your brush. If it takes more than 10 minutes your doing it wrong.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

10 by 10 room is pretty small. So if you spray primer and you have nothing else to do you're going to sit around and wait for it to dry. Then do the same for first finish coats and wait till it's dry a bit before you strip the room. If you prime roll the lid then the walls at least it will have some dry time and so on with the walls. I hate waiting for paint to dry.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't see ur place but lathe and plaster walls tells me big trim. Old houses got that big trim with the details a lot of time,
Not being there to make the call I'm thinking I'd spray it out. Prime the ceiling/.walls, finish the ceiling, blast out the trim. Something like that, 

People that don't spray, aren't adept at it. Don't 'get it'. You got to know what you can do and know it is going to work, go through the steps. First thing cover up, might take a hour to three hours even something like that. Patience. Do it right, know what u can do,.,, when ur done covering heat up the pump. What now? A half hour tops to blast out the ceiling and walls? Take a break. Blast out the trim in about 15 minutes, and that's whatever kinda trim, whoever big and detailed, and whatever kinda color change. 15 minutes it's finished. In a room that size.

The hardest and most important part is the covering up. And the most important part of that is the knowing that u can do it and it will work and will be perfect and clean when u are done.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

In a room that size, most of your time initially is masking off, and setting up. Then you'll spend most of the day waiting for paint to dry because each step will take you about 10 minutes to spray including flushing your line for the next paint. 

If the trim/doors etc will require more than one coat to cover. And I wanted to spray. 
I would. 
-Mask off
-Spray Primer walls and ceiling 
-Spray doors and base
-cut and roll ceiling (while you roll ceiling your cut is drying)
-cut and roll walls
done.


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

For one room ,,, def. cut and roll 
use less paint that way , touch ups are easier if the sheen is satin or semi-gloss
less set-up and clean-up. 

On the flip side depending on whether you know how to use a 36-48 spray shield ,don't have to worry about floor being covered and have a proper tip 413 for walls 211 for trim. you can knock out a room in no time .


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

You should be able too brush and roll that room including trim in one day. In the time it takes for you to set up, spray, clean up equipment you could roll the entire room. I will assume with such a small room that you have 1 window, 1-2 doors and frames and about 35 feet of base and 40 feet of crown. 4 hours on trim, doors, and window. 4 hours on walls and ceiling. 1 hour set up and clean up. Use 14" roller on walls, 4" roller on trim and doors with backbrush.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Oden said:


> Can't see ur place but lathe and plaster walls tells me big trim. Old houses got that big trim with the details a lot of time,
> Not being there to make the call I'm thinking I'd spray it out. Prime the ceiling/.walls, finish the ceiling, blast out the trim. Something like that,
> 
> People that don't spray, aren't adept at it. Don't 'get it'. You got to know what you can do and know it is going to work, go through the steps. First thing cover up, might take a hour to three hours even something like that. Patience. Do it right, know what u can do,.,, when ur done covering heat up the pump. What now? A half hour tops to blast out the ceiling and walls? Take a break. Blast out the trim in about 15 minutes, and that's whatever kinda trim, whoever big and detailed, and whatever kinda color change. 15 minutes it's finished. In a room that size.
> ...


It's like you said not adept at it. If the original poster has to ask...... right. 

O.P you said it yourself you want this done as fast as possible. You probably do more rolling and cutting then any thing else right now correct? I would do it that way. If you spray it you could toss in a variable that could end up costing you more time. Want to save time? bust out a 14 or 18 inch roller. I would spray the ceiling maybe on this job (yes for sure if textured) then roll cut walls/trim. Either way all of that would be done in less then a days works. 

What happens if you spray it all and have to backroll anyways? I'm all for spraying but its right place, right time kinda thing.

At the end of the day just do what your most best at especially if your going after more work from this particular guy.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

You didn't specify, but I am assuming this is an unoccupied location. Is it? 

I wouldn't bother with my sprayer in such a small room if anyone is living on the property. On the other hand, if nobody is there, that ceiling would get sprayed.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I only spray nc or a large repaint unoccupied. Paint with your trim paint all the returns and also where your trim meetsfirst not entire trim. Cut and roll the ceiling until it's done. Now do low cuts then high cuts roll it out one time. Now do second coat. Next trim and your done.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

beedoola said:


> a 10' x 10' room, carpet will be replaced after painting is done. All the trim will be painted (I'll do that by roller/brush), so I just have to mask the glass. The walls and ceiling need to be primed. The owner is still debating whether to do the ceiling the same color as the walls or do the ceiling a different color.
> 
> The walls and ceiling are lath and plaster. No crown molding, just window/door trim and base boards.
> 
> ...


Just roll it... their is no fast way to paint...


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

driftweed said:


> Setup a sprayer takes time?
> 
> If you don't know what you are doing...Yes
> 
> I'll spray it, & win everytime.


Even if you don't know, what you're doing, it takes less time to setup and spray than to roll and cut in with the brush, especially if more than one coat involved. 

The thing is that in an empty room the roller still takes time to mask off the trim and frames (windows, doors, counters if any), so after masking off those just put some thicker drops on the floor and there you go, 5-10 minutes spray per coat vs 1 hr roll, have a Cola or two during saved 1 hr rolling, do another coat in 5-10, pack up and go do your other things. 

Another point in spraying vs roll is.. spray takes one time vs roll two times to paint and achieve same results in coverage, yet spray, if done by know how to person, does look nicer and cleaner than roll. Well, from my experience at least. But to each his own.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

goga said:


> Even if you don't know, what you're doing, it takes less time to setup and spray than to roll and cut in with the brush, especially if more than one coat involved.
> 
> The thing is that in an empty room the roller still takes time to mask off the trim and frames (windows, doors, counters if any), so after masking off those just put some thicker drops on the floor and there you go, 5-10 minutes spray per coat vs 1 hr roll, have a Cola or two during saved 1 hr rolling, do another coat in 5-10, pack up and go do your other things.
> 
> Another point in spraying vs roll is.. spray takes one time vs roll two times to paint and achieve same results in coverage, yet spray, if done by know how to person, does look nicer and cleaner than roll. Well, from my experience at least. But to each his own.


Unless, of course, one can brush and roll WITHOUT the need to mask.

Yah, I hear there are some painters that can still actually do that.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

daArch said:


> Unless, of course, one can brush and roll WITHOUT the need to mask.
> 
> Yah, I hear there are some painters that can still actually do that.


Sorry sir my bids so high cause the paint costs me $120 but the tape I use costs $375. I tape the top lip of my base just to keep the roller splatter off.
Maybe if I've got a 1" spot between trim and a 3" brush in my hand. Twice this year I've had to come in behind other "painters" to fix what they did. They taped everything. Even found a little blue on switch covers.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

daArch said:


> Unless, of course, one can brush and roll WITHOUT the need to mask.
> 
> Yah, I hear there are some painters that can still actually do that.


I do tape the base just to be on the safe side from the roller splashes, in case of any.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

goga said:


> I do tape the base just to be on the safe side from the roller splashes, in case of any.


try this, roll with a damp rag in your rag loop. And when you're finished a wall, wipe the base. LOT quicker than taping.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

daArch said:


> try this, roll with a damp rag in your rag loop. And when you're finished a wall, wipe the base. LOT quicker than taping.


Good idea, thanks. At the same time, I am never in a hurry, I usually take my time to do what I do the best I can do. Don't have much going on, and even if I do neatness and quality vs speed is my thing, which I talk about with the customer beforehand. I don't take jobs requiring "fast", trying to keep my heart stady. But the rag thing is a good one, will keep it in mind.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

If you consider the time it takes to cut in the base, try to wipe it down when your done, and try to get splatter off the top edge of colonial trim without leaving a line on the wall where you got too close vs putting tape on the top edge and pulling it when you're done without cutting it in and without wiping it down its no contest for me. Ive done it both ways but I always tape off the base now days. Better results with the same speed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

as with all aspects of this profession, different folks feel most comfortable using different techniques. 

I think, maybe, you may even find a connection between age and techniques. I would not be surprised if us old school old farts as a group more often brush cut than tape, and as goga says, it's not always about the fastest possible way to get a job done.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Interesting thread...


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

I have another consideration that wasn't mentionned in the thread yet in regards to the topic. First of all I'm fairly new to spraying so I don't have nor my prep nor my spraying chops quite togheter yet. I'm also learning mostly by myself other than having someone more experienced to show me.

My consideration is related to the amount of paint used. Especially using and airless sprayer, there's a lot of paint wasted in overspray. When buying 5s of contractor paint it's not a big deal, especially when you price for the job and have your chops togheter. However, when using higher end products, if you might end up buying a few gallons more than what you would have used with brush and roll, the material cost is to be considered. Or do you find it's negligible?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

20% more material to spray, & that's excessive.


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

driftweed said:


> 20% more material to spray, & that's excessive.



Do you mean that if you're good at it and know well what you're doing it should be less waste or that the 20% is already too much waste to begin with? I was also under the understanding that the waste was more aroud 30% with an airless.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Sorry sir my bids so high cause the paint costs me $120 but the tape I use costs $375. I tape the top lip of my base just to keep the roller splatter off.
> Maybe if I've got a 1" spot between trim and a 3" brush in my hand. Twice this year I've had to come in behind other "painters" to fix what they did. They taped everything. Even found a little blue on switch covers.


really? wow


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Jazz_Painter said:


> Do you mean that if you're good at it and know well what you're doing it should be less waste or that the 20% is already too much waste to begin with? I was also under the understanding that the waste was more aroud 30% with an airless.


Depending on tipsize/pressure you will use 20%+ more material. If you use what's in the line when you purge it can be reduced.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Good point about the amount of paint used/wasted, spraying vs. rolling, especially if using more expensive paint.


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

i am new to spray and i do repaint job only but i still own one handheld sprayer. it is because i plan to spray my production killer (trim and doors), for one room only, i dont see the point to spray, washing the sprayer, even the handheld one, takes lot of time


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

stl911 said:


> i am new to spray and i do repaint job only but i still own one handheld sprayer. it is because i plan to spray my production killer (trim and doors), for one room only,* i dont see the point to spray*, washing the sprayer, even the handheld one, takes lot of time


Imagine having to repaint 6 or 7 doors and 6 or 7 sets of bi-fold louvered doors. Compare the time (and quality of finish) to paint by hand or spray. Heck, just spraying rather than hand-painting a garage door is a major time saver.


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just cut and roll. I have masked trim and base off with 6" paper and double cut using a spryer and a 2 10 tip and then roll with 14" cage .


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

I wouldn't bother spraying for a single room that small. Job starting later this week has 4 bedrooms (complete) and a Kitchen-Livingroom (ceiling only), of which all are popcorn and will all get sprayed.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Bumpity bump bump bump.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> Bumpity bump bump bump.


Do you have a specific question in mind or just what the op had originally posed as a question?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Do you have a specific question in mind or just what the op had originally posed as a question?


r u asking me or the people that bumped the thread?


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

Something small most likely hand rolling. If you need to figure out the amount of material this page has a calculator for rolling vs spraying and how much extra material you can expect


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

If there was no Trim to paint and no popcorn ceiling, I'd just handbomb it. With closet would be already a game changer, especially one with multiple shelves. Even without a closet, but rough ceiling, I'd spray. And while I have the sprayer there, the Trim would be sprayed as well if that's part of the job.
Carpet being replaced is a big bonus for me. Just done such a job couple weeks ago for a repeat customer that bought another House. It was the whole upstairs and not just a single room though.


----------

